# Thanks to everyone on Puff.com!!!



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Well guys, about two weeks ago I joined this forum and knew virtualy nothing about cigars/humidors/ or anything like that. Now, thanks to the help of all the great members here at Puff, I have a great start to a brand new hobby!

So, over the past two weeks I have managed to get together a small 20 count humidor with puck humidifier and analog hygro, upgraded to heartfelt beads and a digi hygro, and today just recieved an awesome 20 cigar sampler. I also have a redwood Xi3 xikar cutter and executive lighter with vector fuel on the way!

So once again i just wanted to say thank you to all the great people here on this site for helping me find my way into getting things done right!

On to the pictures!

---Joe

Today from CI!




































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice start there.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice setup - pretty much like mine - small humi and some samplers!

I have tried some of those sticks but many I have not - I have a NUB sampler on the way and will probably keep ordering samplers until I find a few sticks I really like...

I think I might have an RP Decade tonight, that one's looking good..


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet man! That's pretty much how I started - I did the "5 Star Samplers" to fill my desktop, and within a few weeks had a cooler. LOL


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Time for a bigger humi!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

And now he starts the slide down that slippery slope!!! Enjoy the ride its a fun one!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

ur well on ur way down the slope... id bet within another two weeks ull be thinking about getting a larger humidor... dont feel bad it happens to all of us... welcome to the dark side...
ben


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

nice pics! well done!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Very cool


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> ur well on ur way down the slope... id bet within another two weeks ull be thinking about getting a larger humidor... dont feel bad it happens to all of us... welcome to the dark side...
> ben


If it was up to me your damn right. But i have a wife, and with money as tight as it is these days im feeling pretty lucky to have what i have right now. I know it looks small, but if you do the math the humi + upgrades, cigars, cutter and lighter have run me almost $200 just to get started.

I think i have some fine smokes here in this sampler, and with my humi at 67% and holding i cant ask for much more. Im just gonna take my time and enjoy these and be happy with what i have for now!

Christmas is comming though, and ive got my eye on a 300 count


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Well all said that at first..... its cool though... but you do have some very good smokes in that sampler! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee down the slope you go! by the way.. check out Cigarbid.com Auctions


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> by the way.. check out Cigarbid.com Auctions


That is just wrong!!! :r:r:r


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I know all about cbid and have refrained from registering so far. Good thing about the small humi is that i cantr really fit too much more in it. But it does look like if i moved a few things around i just might be able to squeeze another 5 pack in there... :smoke:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Already been said.... but..... Very nice set-up and a great start!! :tu


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great set up. Congrats!
But, I started with the same size humi and now I Have 100ct and a 300 ct humi, so get ready it just gets better from here.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

great start and def the right way 2 get going!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! Now the only thing i have to figure out is which stick is should pull out to puff on fathers day


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful setup! I am looking at buying a humi about that size but want to get a good deal. 

Great looking smokes! (and watches lol)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice Goin Joe!!

I'm betting you enjoy those smokes in a big way!! :thumb:


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Beautiful setup! I am looking at buying a humi about that size but want to get a good deal.
> 
> Great looking smokes! (and watches lol)


Unless your looking to travel with your humidor spend the extra $10-$20 and get a 20-50 count. The only reason i started with this small one is because i wanted something good to travel with thats looks nicer than a travel humidor case.

Now im looking at all these 5 packs i want to buy, and theres no room to put them


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice start!

I see you're a watch guy, too!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Nice Goin Joe!!
> 
> I'm betting you enjoy those smokes in a big way!! :thumb:


Cant wait, expesialy with a xikar cutter and lighter on the way! Im trying to hold out cause my $1.50 single blade guillotine really blows and does a sloppy job.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> Nice start!
> 
> I see you're a watch guy, too!


I am a quartz watchmaker for Tag Heuer.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

You have arrived Joe! Nice startup. It is great to share in your enthusiasm.

Eric


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Esoteric said:


> Beautiful setup! I am looking at buying a humi about that size but want to get a good deal.
> 
> Great looking smokes! (and watches lol)


Would have sent a PM but you dont have enough posts... here is a link to a weekend deal Famous-smoke is running...

You searched for: Milano Humidor Spanish | Famous Smoke Shop


----------

